# Supported Wailing Wall



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Support needed??? This is the place... Wolf Mom

I don't want to weigh in today as I had my first job interview in 6 years and I know I ate my way through the week. Yes, I'm an emotional eater. make me happy - I loose pounds.

Think I'l weigh in Fri AM. I know I'll be thnner then...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Congratulations on getting up the nerve to apply for a job! I will be doing that in less than a month and am scared to death. I keep thinking who would want to hire a middle aged ++ and somewhat fat woman? Hopefully someone will since my voc rehab funding expires Dec 15th or so. I know you will do well and we will all get our fat to obey our order to jump ship sooner or later!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words. I haven't worked in 3 years. Applied for a job in 6! I thought I'd never have to work again. Life is full of twists & turns...
Found a couple more jobs in today's paper. Hope I don't eat my way through those applications... I just want to fit in my winter job type clothes! Wail!

After this interview, I realize I wasn't prepared for some of the questions asked. Need to think what will be asked & try to formulate answers before they're asked. Helping profession is sticky! - as you know. When you're ready Pm me & I'll let you know what has been asked of me.

Moderator of the Weight Loss thread was given to me, much to my suprise!
And pleasure. Now I can't fudge with fudge. :1pig: :dance:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Now that the stickies are up and working, I'll take any further "wailing" to the new wall, but I just had to say...I DID IT!! I didn't eat the cookies last night. I had a lean porkchop instead. Good protein, good taste, better for me than molasses cookies, LOL. Then I got a great night's sleep and weighed in this morning (not an official weigh-in, just a mid-point check to see where I'm at after not eating as well as I should have) to find that I haven't gained after all! Haven't lost either, but I'm trying to see the glass (of water, of course  ) half full. I think it'll get easier to resist my cravings with practice. I haven't had as many urges to snack today.


----------

